# Where do you keep your crates/long term confinement areas?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Anything wood will probably get chewed up a bit. Are you planning to use an x-Pen in these areas or just block off the exits with baby gates? She'd probably like the kitchen more because she'll want to be near whomever is in the house. It's all a bit of trial and error. But if I were you I'd get her an x-pen for the kitchen so she's happy and your cabinets survive.


----------



## tikiman53 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hmmm... I actually wasn't planning on it because the kitchen is small enough that the crate already takes up a large part of it. We got one of those full-sized crates with an adjustable wall in the inside so it's quite huge. With an x-pen I think there wouldn't be enough space for us humans lol. 

Do you think spraying the wooden cabinets with bittersweet apple would do the trick?


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

While it wasn't our intention, we ended up with two crates... one upstairs in our bedroom and one in the kitchen. It's worked out so well, we've stuck with it and I don't see us making any changes. We also have baby gates so that we can control where Comet gets to go. 

I didn't make a play area of sorts for Comet, but he was confined to our kitchen when he wasn't in his crate. I think you'll want to keep your puppy with you so that you all can bond.

As for bitter apple, it really depends on how much of a chewer your puppy turns out to be. I've read so many posts on here where people say their puppies are mouthy but aren't huge chewers. That said, I think I've read posts where the puppies try to chew the house down. Unfortunately for me, I have the latter. Bitter apple works better now than it used to for Comet. I have to spray it on his tail from time to time so he doesn't chase it and pull his fur out. But when he was really little I had to spray it every 5 minutes if I wanted him to leave something alone. Just the other day he decided he might try chewing the wooden window frame in our front hall. I sprayed it with bitter apple and he hasn't touched (that spot) since. Had I done that when he was 12 weeks, he probably would have kept right on chewing.

Comet is 9 months old now and he still can't have run of the house or he'll get himself into trouble. But, he's graduated to the kitchen, laundry room, front hall and family room. He also gets supervised trips everywhere else. He does pretty well but manages to find things to chew if he isn't attended. When we aren't around he's either in his crate or in the kitchen.

Comet is my first puppy, so I understand where you're coming from... post any questions you have on this forum. Everyone is super helpful and understanding. My only experience with dogs before Comet were my two adult rescues that have since passed on, but they were tired and old when I got them and I didn't have dogs growing up. It's been quite a learning experience for me but it's been great fun. 

The best advice I can give you is to find a really good trainer and start training as soon as you can and just keep on training. I started with a training facility and went through several classes and ended up discovering their tactics really weren't that good and I wasn't getting the results I had hoped for. I switched about a month ago and it's made ALL the difference.

Also, just like with kids, if you give them an inch they'll take a mile... so if he's doing something you don't like now, you can't let him because you think he's cute and small. He'll continue to do it when he's big and strong. I'll give you an example. Comet used to bite and attack his brush every time I brushed him. It was hilarious because he was so tiny and fluffy and he would go wild for his brush. So instead of stopping him or getting him used to it, I would wait until he was really tired and brush him then. I bath and groom him myself so it was never really an issue. But now I want him to pass his CGC (Canine Good Citizen) test and one of the steps is letting a stranger brush him (Eeek!). So, here I am with a 9 month old puppy who wants to play eat the brush. Thankfully, Comet's trainer (who I really training me) is very helpful.

Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our pup is gated in the kitchen at night and when we have to leave. It's not the area where the table is. She has never been a chewer and doesn't chew the cabinets. When we brought her home she would chew the metal in my chair. The bitter spray worked but we had to spray it while she was chewing. It did not work if we sprayed it and she came and chewed like a hour later. In a couple days she stopped chewing the metal.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I keep a new puppy in a crate up on my night table so she can see me for the first two weeks. Then after that in my room - the other dogs sleep there uncrated.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Our puppies and dogs stay in the same room we're in, day and night. We have extra travel-type crates, in addition to a 42" crate. I'm so glad we have a large crate for our large pup. Summit is never crated, but Jet likes his crate.


----------

